# E39 540i software recommendations?



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

I would love to hear some recommendations of SW for my '00 540i/6. Especially personal experience, impressions AND dyno verifications. Then where to buy?


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Tahoe said:


> I would love to hear some recommendations of SW for my '00 540i/6. Especially personal experience, impressions AND dyno verifications. Then where to buy?


I have Dinan and its OK, not very agressive and not tuneable. My impression is that there is software out there that is more aggresive and tuneable. I would look for that.

As far as dynos here are a few with different mods.

You should try a search for the software suggestions. I am sure it has been addressed to some extent which will give you some ideas.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks, Malachi. That is my impression of the the Dinan software also. I'll try the search.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

I did a search and didn't come up with much. I KNOW that some of you have software other than Dinan, (Powerchip, others?) what do you have to say?


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

Tahoe said:


> I would love to hear some recommendations of SW for my '00 540i/6. Especially personal experience, impressions AND dyno verifications. Then where to buy?


I had Garrett at GIAC re-program my DME. I have been extremely happy with the results, and their customer service has been excellent (example: dealer reflashed my DME back to stock, and GIAC re-programmed it for me for just $50 or something like that). Unfortunately, I don't think they will do work on the VANOS models, so probably isn't an option for you.

I would try calling Autothority if I were you.

~ DDB


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Tahoe said:


> I did a search and didn't come up with much. I KNOW that some of you have software other than Dinan, (Powerchip, others?) what do you have to say?


Here are a couple of threads that I was thinking of. You probably already saw these but just in case...one two


----------



## raynyc (Mar 7, 2004)

*auto authority*

or super chip


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------

